# KSL Gold Elite Trainer?



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

I was looking on Lancaster to see what training tools they had and saw this and was wondering if anyone has any experience with it despite it being new. They also have a $20 version but not sure the cheaper one compares to the elite model. http://www.lancasterarchery.com/salesperson/result/?q=KSL+Gold+Elite+Trainer


----------



## bownut-tl. (Sep 21, 2003)

The benefit of this trainer is the string that passes through the center off the tubing. You can change the length to form a type of wall so you don't overdraw the tubing. Simulates your draw length.

Terry


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

Santa brought me one for Christmas, and I love it. Great for working with different students or for personal use. Buy it. You won't regret it.


----------



## TomB (Jan 28, 2003)

Terry, how is this different than a Morin Trainer?


----------



## MTrainer (Oct 11, 2013)

The KSL Gold Trainer and the KSL Gold Trainer Elite, are made by Morin Trainer for KSL ( coach Kisik Lee). The main difference with Morin Trainer is at the level of the low pressure which favors the beginners to practise the sequence of shooting without injuring itself. The KSL Gold Trainer has no internal rope to limit your draw length and can stretch without limitation. As Morin Trainer, the KSL Gold Trainer Elite, possesses an internal rope which allows to have a precise and stable draw length. The length of the draw length of the KSL Gold Trainer Elite fits by unlockink the knots, then by stretching the Trainer until spécific draw length. For the Morin Trainer, the length of the internal rope is adjusted to give the specific holding weight according to the color of the elastic (rubber band). More information on www.morintrainer.com.


----------



## skullerud (Apr 12, 2007)

It might just be me, but I can't really grasp the difference between the Morin Trainer and the KSL Gold Trainer Elite.
Am I right thinking that the Morin Trainer has specific weight resistance bands, and the GTE does not?
will both work as a couch tool to fit draw lengths and achor points, and work as a training tool for newbies and experienced archers?
For a intermediate/expert compound shooter, witch one would You recommend? 

tried the website link, but found nothing on the GTE, so no real value to decide on one or the other...


----------



## MTrainer (Oct 11, 2013)

It is hollowing out that MorinTrainer is specifically made for compounds because they have loops to use releice-aid besides having the holding-weigth of your choice that KSL Trainer have not.
The KSL Trainer is specially made for the recurve shooters.

USAA Level 4 NTS Coach


----------

